

"Free Agent Nation" or the Physics of a Career in a Downturn (from 2001) - skmurphy
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/46/freeagent.html

======
skmurphy
Free Agent Nation Laws of Career Physics

    
    
       Law 1: Independence is the best hedge against a downturn.
       Law 2: When times get tougher, quality counts.
       Law 3: Free to be you and me? We've got to be you and me.
       Law 4: You're on the line. Where else would you want to be?
       Law 5: Up isn't the only direction.
       Law 6: Bigger isn't better. Better is better.
       Law 7: Forget survival of the fittest. Think Golden Rule.

